# Lan Kabelbelegung CAT 6



## P@inkiller (27. März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
ich möchte im haus ein Lan Kabel für den Internet gebrauch verlegen.
Ich hatte mir daher ein fertiges gekauft, leider hatte das kabel mit den steckern nicht durch die Kabelschächte gepasst. Daher musste ich kurzerhand die stecker abschneiden.
Nun müsste ich nur noch die steckerbelegung weissen.
Wie ist den die Belegung?
ich habe schoin mal geschaut, 
ist das so richtig?

http://www.langenbach-info.de/Allgemeines/Installation/kabelfarben.gif

bitte um hilfe.

mfg
P@inkiller


----------



## robbe (27. März 2011)

Ja das ist so richtig. Wenn du die Belegung an beiden Steckern so machst, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen.


----------



## P@inkiller (27. März 2011)

beim letzen ging es bei mir auch nicht. da habe ich einfach irgenteine kombi genommen und oben und unten die selbe farbcombi, und es ging halt nicht.
wieso denn?


----------



## robbe (27. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Aber ich denk mal diese spezielle Belegung wird schon einen bestimmten Sinn haben.


----------



## P@inkiller (27. März 2011)

ja sie hat iwie einen sinn, denn jetzt funktioniert es


----------



## taks (28. März 2011)

Der Grund wieso es genau diese Belegung sein muss ist, dass immer zwei Adern zusammen gehören.
Sozusagen ein Hin und Rückleiter. Dabei heben sich die entstehenden Magnetfelder auf. Das Ganze wird auch NEXT genannt.



> Als Nahübersprechen oder Nahnebensprechen (near end crosstalk, NEXT) bezeichnet man das Störsignal, das am nahen Ende, also auf Seite des Senders, empfangen wird. Der Pegel des Störsignals ist größer als beim FEXT, da sowohl das Originalsignal als auch das Störsignal durch die Leitung wenig gedämpft werden.


----------



## P@inkiller (28. März 2011)

aha, aber warum is tes nicht dann egal? weil jedes kabel kann ja zurück und wieder hin leiten.
hat das was mit dem durchgang zu tun?


----------



## taks (28. März 2011)

Wenn man ein elektrisches Signal durch eine Ader schickt, entsteht ein magnetisches Feld.
Jetzt sind in einem Netzwerkkabel die Adern so angeordnet, dass der Hin und Rückleiter miteinander verdrillt sind.
Dadurch heben sich die entstehenden Magnetfelder auf. Nimmt man jetzt aber die falsche Belegung, stören sich die Adern mit ihren Magnetfeldern gegenseitig. Dadurch kommt es zu Signalfehlern und es entstehen Probleme.


----------



## P@inkiller (28. März 2011)

ahhhhh jetzt ist es mir klar


----------

